# 5th Annual Schlepp Master Classic! 18 openings left!



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Just a heads up were full! Sorry!


----------



## bass788 (Sep 30, 2014)

What ended up winning? My friend and I forgot this was taking place and really had a surprise when we pulled into Mourning Glory, you guys had a really strong turn out it looked like.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

bass788 said:


> What ended up winning? My friend and I forgot this was taking place and really had a surprise when we pulled into Mourning Glory, you guys had a really strong turn out it


----------

